# How often do you screw up your solves?



## Zarxrax (Jun 14, 2010)

I tend to mess up my solves quite often... maybe about 2 out of 5 times. I'm wondering if this is pretty normal for someone who averages around 30 seconds?
When I watch videos of fast people, it seems like they don't have any trouble at all, but when I solve, things are always happening.
Maybe I'll drop the cube, or screw up an algorithm, or my grip slips while trying to do a fingertrick, I'll get a pop or a nasty lockup, or maybe I'll just be completely unable to find an f2l pair and stare at the cube for a few seconds.
Altogether, this stuff probably adds a good second or two to my averages...


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 14, 2010)

+1 exept having a 50s average...

Completely messing up a PLL get's me 60+ solves every now and then.
just *Staring...* during F2L sounds very familiar too!


----------



## incessantcheese (Jun 14, 2010)

when you watch videos of fast people, they've uploaded the best of their solves, usually. i'm a little under 20 seconds, but i probably mess up somewhere around 1/20 solves on an average day, i would guess. messing up usually means either: mixed up two pieces on the cross, flipped an edge while inserting f2l pair, or inserted a pair in the wrong slot. 
i never drop the cube with two hands, i don't remember the last time i screwed up an algorithm anymore, and my grip doesn't seem to slip doing fingertricks. popping and locking up doesn't happen to me now that i have an a-v, and the f2l "staring at the cube" problem is one that you have to work out over time (it still happens to me once in a while, i'll turn the cube for maybe 2 seconds if it's a bad f2l). 

it's hard to say since it was a long time ago for me that i was at 30s (i took a 3 year break!), but i think 2/5 sounds kinda high. how do you drop the cube? lol


----------



## Akuma (Jun 14, 2010)

Depends on how risky you are... I do it once every 10 solves I think.


----------



## Zarxrax (Jun 14, 2010)

incessantcheese said:


> when you watch videos of fast people, they've uploaded the best of their solves, usually. i'm a little under 20 seconds, but i probably mess up somewhere around 1/20 solves on an average day, i would guess. messing up usually means either: mixed up two pieces on the cross, flipped an edge while inserting f2l pair, or inserted a pair in the wrong slot.
> i never drop the cube with two hands, i don't remember the last time i screwed up an algorithm anymore, and my grip doesn't seem to slip doing fingertricks. popping and locking up doesn't happen to me now that i have an a-v, and the f2l "staring at the cube" problem is one that you have to work out over time (it still happens to me once in a while, i'll turn the cube for maybe 2 seconds if it's a bad f2l).
> 
> it's hard to say since it was a long time ago for me that i was at 30s (i took a 3 year break!), but i think 2/5 sounds kinda high. how do you drop the cube? lol



Lol well I don't drop the cube often, it was just an example (I did drop it today though... I dunno, it just flew out of my hands, lol)
I do a lot of the same stuff you mentioned too, get the cross wrong, or insert f2l into the wrong slot, or have an edge backwards.


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 14, 2010)

Only in comp.


----------



## crazymanjimbo46 (Jun 14, 2010)

I have millions of mess ups.Literally.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jun 14, 2010)

Part of not screwing up the F2L stuff is building confidence. A few years ago I was reading a speedsolving page (this was before I was doing CFOP), I believe it was Chris Hardwick's page, and it mentioned how if you don't see the edge in certain locations, just trust that it will be in the back one you can't see (or something to that effect). I've been doing that a bit more and found that it helps quite a bit, and I myself have a lot of issues with F2L and forgetting algs. I don't drop it much (while solving) and I don't really lock up or pop that much (since I've had my FII). My grip slips a lot, when I try too hard to do a U2 I fail hard at it. I average 25s or so.


----------



## 4th dimension (time) (Jun 14, 2010)

Don't really worry if you are messing up if you have times over 1 minute. You will adjust, and learn to do solving subconciously. I only screw up on F2L 1/50 solves, OLL 1/500 solves, and PLL 1/100 solves. But if you are doing BLD solving, there is no room for screw ups, except if you are able to apply the reverse algorithm after noticing.


----------



## Andreaillest (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh god... too much. I hate it when I do that.


----------



## ianini (Jun 14, 2010)

A lot.


----------



## Rinfiyks (Jun 14, 2010)

I screw up loads!
I often insert an F2L pair in the wrong slot.
I drop the cube all the time.
Sometimes I'll get halfway through F2L and I'll notice that one of my cross edges is flipped


----------



## c1829 (Jun 14, 2010)

I don't think a lockup counts as a screw up but if it does I screw up on every solve. I never get really major lockups though and I don't recall ever dropping the cube or messing up and algorithm except for when I was first learning to solve it.


----------



## Skullush (Jun 14, 2010)

About one out of every 15 or 20 solves, I'd say. Mainly the cross. I'd often start F2L and notice halfway through that I forgot to align them with the centers...


----------



## blakedacuber (Jun 15, 2010)

mybe one evry 100 or so solves!!

Usually it's two cross pieces in the wrong place but soetimes i'll put an f2l pair in the slot beside it(i.e. put white/blue/red f2l in the white//orange/blue place)

i think maybe 1 every 1000 solves id mess up an alg or if i just learned it theres a semi-likely chance of a mess up


----------



## lilkdub503 (Jun 15, 2010)

My stupid mini C pops like a little devil. It's not uncommon for a row of three pieces to just explode out.


----------



## blakedacuber (Jun 15, 2010)

lilkdub503 said:


> My stupid mini C pops like a little devil. It's not uncommon for a row of three pieces to just explode out.



wow:O


that sounds pretty funny lol


my mini c never pops or locks up


----------



## Samania (Jun 15, 2010)

Once a week probably, like when I COMPLETELY forget a PLL, so I need to relearn it.


----------



## riffz (Jun 15, 2010)

Maybe 1 in every 300 or so.


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Jun 15, 2010)

not a lot... my last session was 148/151


Spoiler



Statistics for 06-15-2010 07:30:52

Cubes Solved: 148/151
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 16.94
Standard Deviation: 2.04
Best Time: 12.34
Worst Time: 22.36
Individual Times:
1.	18.88	D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U L2 B' F L D2 F' D' U' F D2 U' F' D R2 D' U2 F' D2 R
2.	15.41	U' B' F' L' F2 L2 D' U' R2 B F2 L' U2 R U2 B' D' U2 R2 B U B2 F2 D2 U
3.	14.75	B2 L D' B L D B F R' U R2 D' U F R' D B F D U2 B' D2 U R U'
4.	14.72	F L R2 D' F D U L2 D2 U F D2 B2 F L R2 F2 L' R2 U R F2 L' R F
5.	15.13	L2 D U F' U R' D U2 B2 D' L B2 R' F' R B F2 L B L' B2 R D' U L'
6.	19.50	B' U2 R B2 D2 U L R2 B2 F' L F L D2 R2 B2 R2 D2 U B F' L2 B2 U2 B'
7.	13.77	D2 L' R2 U2 R B2 D L R' D' R2 U F2 L R2 D U2 R D B2 R2 U2 L F R2
8.	16.47	U' L U R2 D2 U2 B2 F' U' R' D U' L U' F U L2 R B D L' F' U2 L' R
9.	12.80	U' B F2 L2 F2 L2 R2 B2 U' B' F2 U' L2 U' L2 R2 U' L R2 D R' B F2 L2 U2
10.	18.09	B2 F L D L R' F L' R' F2 D B R F U' F R' D2 U2 L2 R2 F2 R' U B'
11.	17.69	B' F L2 R B' D' U R' D' U L2 R2 D U L R' B U B' D2 U' B U' R' D'
12.	16.08	B2 D' R F2 L2 D B' F D2 U L2 R2 B F D2 B' R D B2 R' D U' B F2 L
13.	14.81	D' U R' B L D2 U' B F2 R' D' F L R B2 F D U B' F2 L2 B F' D' L'
14.	17.09	B' F L R' F L' R D' U' R B2 F2 D U2 L' R F' D U' B2 F' L B2 F R'
15.	18.47	B' R2 D B2 F' D' U B2 D L R' B2 F2 U F R2 B F2 U2 B2 F' D2 U' B D
16.	15.69	L R2 D B' D' L' R' B L2 R F2 U2 F2 L2 F D' U2 L2 F' D' U L2 B' D' F2
17.	18.59	D L D' U' F2 D U B' L' R' B' R2 B' F2 L R2 D' B' L2 R2 U' B2 L R' D'
18.	21.56+	F2 D' B2 F L' R2 U F2 U2 B' D2 R F R2 F R' F D2 F R U F2 R' D' U2
19.	16.71	B' D2 U' L B2 F L2 B' D2 U' F' D U2 L' R B2 F' L R2 U' L U R B F2
20.	16.33	B2 F2 D B2 L2 R2 D' R B' L2 U2 B F2 R D L2 R D2 B' F' D' U2 B2 F' R2
21.	15.08	R F' D' U' B U' R' F' D' U' L U' L' D U2 F L2 R2 D2 U B' F' D2 U2 L2
22.	19.15	B' R' U B' L2 D U B' D U L' U' L2 R' B' F U2 R' D F2 D U B R B
23.	13.21	L2 D F U F2 L2 R2 D' F2 U L R' F2 D' L' U2 L2 F' D' U2 R2 D' U2 F' R'
24.	17.59	D' U2 F' U' R F2 U' B' L2 F2 D U L2 R B2 F L D U F U L2 B2 F D2
25.	14.83	D2 B2 F' L2 R B' R' B2 F' L D' F' R2 B' F' D F L2 B2 F' L' D' B2 L2 R2
26.	15.18	D' U2 B' F2 L2 U' L R' D' F L' R2 D' R2 U' F R2 D' B2 D' U L' R' D' U
27.	18.08	B R2 D U' B F L' B2 U2 B' F' U F' R D' F D' U R U L' R2 F L R'
28.	15.55	D U' F2 L D' B2 F2 L D U R2 U L2 R2 D2 L2 R2 D F' D F2 R2 F' D U'
29.	17.61	U2 B' F' U2 L R D' B2 R2 D B2 F2 R2 U' B2 D' R B2 F2 U2 B2 F2 L R F2
30.	17.41	D2 U' L2 U' F' D L D B' L2 B' F2 D U2 B' L2 B' F' D' U2 B2 F2 L' R' D
31.	16.56	D' L2 R' D U2 L B U B' F' L2 B U B F L2 R' D2 U B2 L2 U' B2 F' R
32.	18.06	L2 R' B' F L2 R' F R D2 U F2 R' U' L R' D B2 L2 D U2 B' U' B D' R
33.	13.19	L2 U2 B L' B2 F L' U L2 R B' U2 R' U' B' F2 D' B' F2 D B F2 D2 U R
34.	15.41	D2 U2 B2 R2 B2 F R2 D2 U L2 F' D L' R2 D U' B' U2 L D2 U' L2 R2 B R'
35.	17.68	F L2 F D' L B' F L2 R' D2 B F R' B2 F D' B F D2 U' R B2 F D2 F'
36.	18.03	F L B' F2 D U R U' R' U' L2 B' F2 L R2 D' L2 R' D2 U' L2 D U L' U
37.	17.90	F2 L R' U L R' D' R' U2 L R B' F2 D' L2 R F L R B D U' B L2 B'
38.	19.83	U' F' U2 L' B' L' U' B2 F L2 D' B F' R D2 U' B U R' D U R' D U2 B'
39.	14.34	L R B2 L R' D2 U L' R2 U' L D2 U2 L' R B F2 U B D L' U2 L U2 R2
40.	DNF	B' F L2 R2 F L' R D R B2 D U' L D' R U2 B' L R B2 D U2 B' F2 R
41.	16.56	F U' B' F' L' D' U F2 U2 B' L D2 L' U2 R' D L2 R' U L U2 B2 F R U
42.	16.61	L' B2 U2 L2 R2 D F' D2 U2 R F2 L R U' L' R B L' R2 B' F' D2 F2 D U'
43.	15.31	D2 B' F L F L2 R' F' D2 B2 L R2 D' F' D L2 R2 D' F' L R2 B' D' L R
44.	18.16	L F2 L2 D2 U2 L2 R2 D U' B L2 R D' B2 F L2 B' F2 U2 L R2 D' F2 L2 B'
45.	13.66	L R' B2 F' L2 U2 F' U R D' B' D2 L2 B2 F' L D U F' D' U' L D' U2 B'
46.	19.75	F' L2 D' U' F' U L2 R U2 L2 D' U' B' L R F' L2 R' B F2 D2 U2 F2 L' R
47.	16.68	D' U2 R F' D' U' L' R2 F' L R2 D2 B2 F L2 R B' F2 L R U F' D2 U2 F'
48.	15.25	B' R' U F2 D2 L F L2 R2 F' R B2 F D L' U' B2 F R2 B2 U B' F U2 L
49.	18.16	B R D2 U2 F L2 R U B2 F U2 F U' L D' U' L R' D2 U2 B' D U B F2
50.	16.68	D2 R2 B' F D2 L' R2 B2 F' R2 U2 R' F D' U B' F2 R' B F' D2 U2 F' D L2
51.	16.41	R2 D' B' F' R D2 U' B L D U R' D2 L' R' F2 R' U F' L2 F2 L2 B' D U2
52.	16.02	U' B' U B' F U R2 F' L D2 U2 B' D U R' F U R' D2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 F
53.	20.81	D' U B L2 D' L2 R' B' D U2 R' F' L2 B D2 U2 B' F2 D' L' D' U' B2 F2 L
54.	16.71	D2 U2 F' R2 D' B L2 R B D' L2 D' B2 D2 F D' L' B L' D U B' F2 R' D
55.	18.69	U' R2 B' F' R U B' R B2 F2 L' R D' B' F2 U2 B F' D2 B2 F' D' U2 B U'
56.	16.77	B U B2 F D' L D' U' B' F D L' R' B' L' R2 D' B' L' R2 B2 L2 D U2 F'
57.	17.90	D U' L U' B2 F2 L2 F2 U L R' D B F L' D' B D B R' B2 F D U2 L'
58.	16.31	B2 D' U B' F2 L2 B' L D2 U' L R D' R2 B' D2 U L' R B' F D' L' F2 L'
59.	DNF	F2 U' F D U2 R U2 R B' F L B2 L2 D' R' D' B' F D' L B2 D2 L' R2 D2
60.	16.33	B' L2 R' B' F' U2 F' R2 D B F2 D U2 L' B2 F L2 F D R2 B F D' B L'
61.	14.58	L R2 B' F2 L' B L' R' B F2 L' R' U' L F D' L2 D2 U B' F' L B L2 D
62.	18.09	B2 R2 U B F L2 D F2 D2 U L' R B2 F' R B' F' U' R B2 F' D' U2 R2 D'
63.	16.18	B' F' R' U' L2 R D R' B F L' R' F2 D R2 D U L R2 F2 U2 F D' R B2
64.	20.81	B L' R2 B2 F' D U L' R D U L2 D' U B' L R D2 U2 B F' R D2 B2 F2
65.	14.97	B' L2 D2 U2 B' F2 D2 B2 F2 U' B' D F L2 D2 U B' F' U' F D' U2 B L' R2
66.	18.77	L2 B' F L' F D2 B' D2 L' R2 B2 D2 U L' F' D' B' F R U' F2 L' B' F' R'
67.	19.88+	B' F' U2 L F L U2 R2 B2 F U L R2 F D' R U2 F L R D2 L R2 F' U2
68.	14.18	F2 D U' L2 R B' F2 U2 B2 L U' R2 F' L' F D' B' F' D U2 F R D' U F
69.	19.00	B2 F' R2 U2 L2 U R2 D' B' D' L' F R2 D' U' R' F2 R D B' F2 R D' U R2
70.	15.53	R' B2 F2 L' B F2 L' D2 U' B2 U2 B2 D' F2 L' U' B' F L2 R2 D R2 U2 L2 U'
71.	14.15	B D' F2 L2 B2 F' L U' R' D' R' B F2 U' L' D' L' R2 D2 U L R B2 L F
72.	16.80	D2 L R U' B' D' B' D2 U' L R D' B' L' U2 B F' D' F2 D2 U' B2 F L2 D2
73.	15.09	B' F2 R2 U F2 R U B L D2 U B2 R F D2 B' F' L B2 F2 D U R B' D2
74.	15.88	F' L' R U2 F2 D2 U' B L2 F' D' R2 B' R D2 U' R D' L R' D2 U F2 L R2
75.	15.40	B R2 D' L2 R U2 F U B F' D2 L' R' D2 B L2 B R' B2 D' U2 L2 F R D2
76.	18.96	B2 R B2 L2 D' B2 F' L2 R' B2 F' R' D2 B' F' R' U' R' D2 U2 L2 R' F' U' R
77.	17.36	B D2 U' B' F D' U B' F2 U2 R U2 L' D' B2 F R D2 R' U R B F U L2
78.	15.50	L2 F2 R U L R2 F2 D U' B U2 L R2 B' R U2 L2 D' B L U' R2 D U' L2
79.	17.96	D' L2 B F2 L2 U L R' D2 B F L R' B2 F' U R' D' R2 D' B L B2 F' L'
80.	19.34+	D2 U B' D' U' L2 R U' B F2 L R F D U' L R' B L' R' F R2 U' B' D
81.	15.56	F2 L' R' B2 D U L2 B' F2 D2 U' L B' F2 L2 R2 D L2 R2 D' B' R D2 U F2
82.	16.16	B R B' F' U B F2 L2 R D F2 D' R' B F' D B L R D R U R2 B2 R
83.	16.25	D R2 B2 R D U' F U2 L' D2 U B' F2 U R B2 F D' U' F2 R' B2 R U' B'
84.	16.27	U' B2 F L2 D R2 B' L' U2 L' R F' U2 B' U B2 U L R' U L2 R B' F U
85.	15.71	U2 L R2 D2 U' R' U2 R' F L2 R F R F' U' B' F' U2 B F2 D2 U2 F' U F'
86.	15.05	L2 R2 B' D U F' D' L D' U R' D U2 B F' U B' F2 L' R B2 F2 U' L R
87.	15.81	D' L' R' U' B2 F' L' F' L F' D R2 U2 B' F2 L2 B' U L F' U B' F2 U' L'
88.	16.08	B D U' L' R2 U2 L2 R2 B F' R B F' L2 D L2 R2 B F2 U L2 B2 L F R'
89.	18.09	L' D' B' F2 D2 U' B' U R' U2 L B L2 B2 L2 U2 B U B F' L2 R2 B F2 D2
90.	16.19	D U R U' B F' L' R2 D' U2 R2 D' L' D U' R' D' L R2 D F' R' F' D' F'
91.	14.25	U2 R B L2 R' F' R D2 U' B2 U' F' D2 U' B' R B2 F2 D' F' L2 R U' L2 F
92.	21.46	U' R' D U F' D U' L D2 R D2 U2 R D U R U' L' R' F' R' D U2 L2 R'
93.	17.94	D R' B' L' D2 U L R2 B F2 L2 R2 U B2 F L2 R2 D2 U B' R D' F D L'
94.	14.77	L R B F L' F' L R' B R U R B' U L2 R F2 R2 U L' B L' D' L' B2
95.	16.59	L' U2 L U B D' U2 B D B D2 U' B' F' L B F2 R B2 F2 L2 R D U L2
96.	DNF	D U2 B F L2 B' F2 U2 B U B2 R U L R D2 B D U2 F D' R' U' F' U
97.	17.22	F2 R D' U2 L D U' F' D2 L2 R' U' R2 B' U' F2 L R2 U2 B' L R B' D B2
98.	17.47	L' U' L' B2 L2 R2 D' L B' F2 D' U2 B' U2 R D B2 L2 U' B2 F2 R' B D2 U
99.	17.40	B F2 L B2 F' R2 U2 L R D' U2 L2 B2 F U' B' F2 L2 R F U' F' D2 B' R'
100.	18.97	F D2 L2 R2 D' U2 F U F2 D R' D L2 F L U2 L R2 F2 R B U R' B2 F'
101.	19.88	L2 F' D' B R' U L2 R2 U2 L2 B2 F2 R' B' F2 U2 L2 U2 L R F' U' R D2 R'
102.	14.31	D2 B' R2 D' B' L' U' R' B2 R' D' B' U B2 L B2 F L D2 R2 F U L R' U2
103.	18.40	F2 D U' F2 L U2 F2 R D U' B' D L2 R2 B R' D2 B F D U' F R B' F'
104.	20.90	F2 D2 F2 D2 U R' B2 F' D2 L2 R F2 D U B' U' F2 L' R2 B2 U' L B2 L2 B
105.	20.16	B' L2 R' U2 B' F' D2 L2 B' D' L' R B2 F2 L2 B2 L2 B F L' R B' F' D F'
106.	17.27	L' R D2 L2 R' D2 U' B2 R2 D' U2 F' L2 R B' D2 L' R D2 U2 F U' R' B' F'
107.	19.86+	B F2 R' U' B2 L2 R2 U' R' F R D U2 R' B2 D' U' L R U2 L2 R D' U' F'
108.	14.91	U' B F' D B F' U' B2 D2 F R2 D L2 R' D2 B2 F' L2 D2 U F' D2 U2 R B2
109.	14.05	F2 D' B R2 B L R2 D U' B2 U B D' U R' B' L' F D U2 F' L2 B U2 R2
110.	17.77	F2 L' D' U' R F2 L' B' L2 U' L' R2 B2 D U' F U R B F R B2 U' B F
111.	19.31	D2 U L2 B' D B2 F2 D2 F' U2 B2 L' U' B F R' B' F D' R F L2 B2 U' F
112.	18.88	R2 F' U B R F' D L R F' D' U2 R2 D L R2 D2 U2 R' U' B' D U' B' F2
113.	19.19	B' F2 D U R U2 L' R' F' L F' U' L' R2 B F R' F' D' U2 F L' B F' U
114.	17.97	L' B' U2 L R' F2 U B F' R2 D L B2 F D' R2 U F' R' D F2 L' B' U' L
115.	17.80	B' D2 B' F' L' R' D2 B U' L D' L' F U B F U L' D' U2 L R' B' L2 D2
116.	16.88	L' B2 D2 B2 F L U R D2 U2 L R2 F2 L' R F' L2 F D2 R' U R2 D R D'
117.	19.36+	D B' F2 D U B' L' D2 U2 B2 F2 R D B R' D' U L2 R2 D2 U L' B' F' R'
118.	15.43	D' R' B F' R B U L2 F' D R' D2 U2 B2 F U' B' D2 L' D U R2 F R2 F2
119.	17.83	D' R' F' R F2 D U' R2 B R2 B2 L2 F R2 F2 L2 R' D2 U2 R D' U' L2 D2 F'
120.	20.16+	D2 U F' U F U' R F D2 U' B D' U L R' B' L' R' F2 L' D U2 L2 U2 L
121.	16.53	D2 U L2 R' B' D B' D' F' L U2 L' U' B R' D B R D B L2 U F' U' B'
122.	22.36	F2 R2 D U' L' R U2 B' L2 R F' L2 B' D U' L2 R2 U2 F2 U2 B2 F D' U' L'
123.	19.75	U B' L R F L2 R' D F U2 F2 D' L D2 U2 B2 R B' U2 B' F D2 U B2 F2
124.	20.93	R2 D' B2 D' B R2 D' F2 L' B' F2 L2 R2 D U2 B' F' U F' L R2 F' D2 R B
125.	19.90	U' L' R F2 D2 B F' R B2 D2 B F L' U' B F' D2 U' L' R' D2 U2 B2 D2 L2
126.	14.15	B R' D2 U' B F2 L' R' F' U' F D U' L' R' F L' B L R' D' R D2 R D'
127.	16.97	U L B2 D' B R2 D U B F2 L' R U2 B2 L' U F2 D2 B2 L F U2 L' R D
128.	16.93	D' F R' D' U' F' U R' D' F2 D U B2 F' L' R2 U L' D' U2 B' D2 F2 L2 R2
129.	16.09	D2 U R' B2 L' F2 U L R B F' D' R2 D U2 R2 B2 F2 U B F2 U L2 B F
130.	21.02	R' D' U L2 R D' U' B2 L2 B2 U B F2 L' R F' D2 L2 F D2 B2 D L2 R D
131.	16.91	L2 B2 F2 L R' B2 L' R2 F2 D2 U' L' R' D U2 L' R2 D' U' L2 R F2 R' B' F'
132.	17.56	B2 F R U2 L D' L2 U' L' R2 F L2 R' U' B2 D U' B L R2 F L2 R' B2 L2
133.	15.28	D' U' B2 R' D' U F' L2 D2 U B D2 B R2 B' L B F' D' U B' F2 D' U L2
134.	15.18	D' R' B L R' F2 L2 U' L2 D2 L' B2 F' D2 L F R' B2 F2 L R2 D2 B2 F' L2 
135.	17.46	B U2 B2 L' R2 B2 R D B' F' D U F' U2 F2 R U R' U2 L U' L R F' R
136.	16.77	D2 U R2 B R2 D2 U F' D' B' F2 D' U' L' B F' L' R2 F L B' D2 B F' U'
137.	16.47	F D' U2 B' F2 D' U2 B2 F D' L' R' F2 L2 R2 U2 L2 U B D' U B' L F U
138.	16.90	U F D' R2 B D2 R' U' L' D L2 F R' U R2 U B D' U2 B' L2 D2 U B2 U'
139.	16.88	F L2 R' B2 F' L' U R' U' R' B2 L' R' B' F D U2 R2 F D' U2 B' F L' F
140.	14.09	D' U' F D' U2 F2 L' B U L' R D2 L2 R D B F' L' R D L R2 D' L2 R
141.	16.19	R' U' L2 D B' F2 R B' F L2 R' U2 L R2 D' U2 B2 D U2 F' D' B' F2 U F2
142.	14.93	U F' L B2 F L2 R' D U2 B2 F2 L2 D U' B2 D U B2 U' B' L B F2 R2 B
143.	15.46	L' D2 L' F' D2 B2 F' D' L R' B' F2 L D2 L B' R F2 L2 R2 B' F' D' U' R
144.	17.06	B2 R' B2 L D U' R F' L2 R2 U F L2 R F' L R B F2 D2 U' B D' L2 U
145.	21.40	U' L2 R' F' R2 F' D F' R2 B F' R B L2 R2 U' R D L' R B F' L' R' F
146.	12.34	U R' B2 F2 D2 U' B2 D2 U B2 F2 U2 L' R' D2 F2 R' D' L' R F2 D L' R2 U2
147.	15.84	L' F2 D U F' R D' B R D U2 F' U R B F' R2 B F' D2 U2 L' B L' B
148.	16.06	D U B F2 U2 L' R' B2 L B' F2 U' R2 U2 R' B2 R' D' L2 U' B' L R B2 F
149.	13.83	D2 L R' B' F' R' B' F2 U2 F D2 R F L' D U' R2 F L U2 L' R2 D' B' F
150.	12.93	L R' D2 U2 B' F2 U R2 F' L' B2 F2 L2 U B F' L2 R2 D2 R F' D' U2 F2 R2
151.	16.80	D2 B2 L' R' B' F2 D' F' U' L2 R' B' L D2 U L' R2 B' L' R F' U B2 U' B2


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 15, 2010)

Not enough for me to have an idea of frequency.


----------



## SuperNerd (Jun 15, 2010)

Only when it matters.


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 15, 2010)

SuperNerd said:


> Only when it matters.





oprah62 said:


> Only in comp.



+1


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 15, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> SuperNerd said:
> 
> 
> > Only when it matters.
> ...



You can't +1 your own post. That's just WRONG.


----------



## nck (Jun 15, 2010)

Whenever I start doing a part of the Nb perm during a Na...


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 15, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > SuperNerd said:
> ...



I was +1ing his post, with mine as an example showing what I had posted earlier.


----------



## lorki3 (Jun 15, 2010)

with 3x3 I mess up the cross sometimes where there are 2 pieces switched and then I have to do M2 U2 M2 WICH IS annoying
and with 4x4 I have somtimes the centers wrong wich completely messes up my solve


----------



## ariasamie (Jun 15, 2010)

whenever I'm getting a new Avg 12 record, I screw up the last 3 solves.


----------



## tanjiajien (Jun 15, 2010)

I screw up sometimes.


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 15, 2010)

I hardly ever screw up.


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 15, 2010)

sadly, quite a bit.


----------



## Rook (Jun 17, 2010)

Maybe once every few AO12s with CFOP. With Roux, every second solve. I can't lookahead during F2B :\


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jun 17, 2010)

Often enough to call them "screw ups".


----------



## Rpotts (Jun 21, 2010)

The last few solves of EVERY avg12.

Whenever I notice I'm about to/getting close to a new avg record.

In between several good solves, so there's no chance of me ever getting sub20.


----------



## Carrot (Jun 21, 2010)

hmmm 11/12 times?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 22, 2010)

I screw up if I put a yellow piece in the white cross.


----------



## Bizarro (Jun 22, 2010)

I do quite a bit, but I'm new..I sometimes switch up the algs, so then I just stop and start over..pretty dissappointing


----------



## Matt S (Jun 22, 2010)

When solving with ZZ, I don't "see" the centers. I forget to properly orient the cube approximately one out of ten casual solves, and I often don't even realize it until I get to the last layer.

I also (less frequently) mis-recognize U-Perm for a G-Perm. I must be a pessimistic solver, because I _hate_ the G-Perms.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jun 22, 2010)

I only mess up on one handed OLL's


----------



## RyanO (Jun 22, 2010)

Well, I'm not as fast as I'd like to be, so I guess I mess up 100% of my solves. Seriously though, I make a major mistake on a fair amount of my solves. Generally it's something like messing up the cross, misslotting an F2L pair, U/U', U3/U4, or doing the wrong OLL/PLL. On pyraminx it's even worse, I probably make a major mistake on 20% of my solves.


----------



## penfold1992 (Jun 24, 2010)

average of mid 30s and i often get a nasty pop within 10solves... by nasty i mean... im turning it and suddenly the cube falls to bits in my hands lol

lock ups sounds familliar.... f2l pairs sounds far to familiar.... and last layer looking for the pairs of corners.. god doesnt that take hours lol


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jun 24, 2010)

I have never messed up a solve.


----------



## ssb150388 (Jun 24, 2010)

I mess up if I try to go fast.. not too much when I go slow.


----------



## cubedude7 (Jun 24, 2010)

You say fast people only have good solves on internet??
Watch this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPbBkO0k3hg


----------

